# Jennifer Garner: Das Baby ist endlich da!



## Stefan102 (29 Feb. 2012)

​
Es ist endlich so weit! Der lang herbeigesehnte Nachwuchs von Jennifer Garner (39) und Ben Affleck (39) soll nun das Licht der Welt erblickt haben. Für den frischgebackenen dreifachen Vater ist offenbar endlich ein Traum in Erfüllung gegangen, denn wie eine Quelle nun gegenüber People.com bestätigte, soll Jennifer einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt gebracht haben.

Schon oft hatte Ben in Interviews gescherzt, dass er sich angesichts des ungleichmäßigen Frauen-Männer-Verhältnisses in seiner Familie benachteiligt fühle – das hat nun wohl ein Ende. Der Name des kleinen Jungen ist noch nicht bekannt, doch Jennifer und Ben werden sich sicherlich etwas Schönes ausgedacht haben, bisher hatten sie ja schließlich auch ein gutes Händchen, was die Namensgebung ihrer Kinder angeht. Ihre Töchter Violet (6) und Seraphina (3) werden sich sicherlich über ihr kleines Brüderchen riesig freuen und wir sind jetzt schon auf die ersten süßen Fotos von ihm gespannt! Glückwunsch an die nun fünfköpfige Familie!
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (29 Feb. 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Flöhehüten  Glückwunsch und Danke für die Info!


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Feb. 2012)

Juhu:thumbup:


----------

